# direct debits over christmas?



## blueshoes (21 Dec 2007)

I have a direct debit for my coming out of my account on the 28th dec, just  wondering if anyone knows will it go out that friday or will it be the following week? its boi account or is the bank back open on fri 28th?

Im trying to ring all morning but no will answer phone, maybe the banks are closed today??


----------



## ClubMan (21 Dec 2007)

Banks are open today. This thread might be of interest to you?

Will a "weekend" DD cause me to be overdrawn?


----------



## Statler (21 Dec 2007)

The banks will be open on Friday 28th and transfers/ payments scheduled for that day will be processed on that day.


----------



## blueshoes (21 Dec 2007)

Hi clubman/statler,

Thanks for the info! Just mananged to get through to bank of ireland there now. There also open on monday the 24th for a half day just for anyone interested in doing a bit of banking christmas eve!!!

Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------

